# I'm the Grinch this year



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My son lives in Salem, MA and is throwing a big Halloween party at his new place. So, he asks if he can use a lot of the props we've built together over the years. Of course, I said 'Sure, no problem!' Now my neighbors are asking when I'm going to start putting up displays. I tell them I'm cutting way back this year and I'm getting disappointing looks and even some complaints. One lady on the block said "Wow, you're really getting old and grumpy!" She always sets up chairs in her front yard and invites friends over to party and watch the TOT's come and go. 

I'm a little ticked about that comment (because it's true) but also because they've all had a free show for more than a dozen years. This may be the beginning of the end for me, my kids are grown and out of the house. This is a lot of work to do each year, I even burn vacation days to make it happen. 

I'm just venting and will get over it, I hope, thanks for listening. I feel better already.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had 1/2 a haunt last year, and felt bad about it. But, on Halloween night, I was SO MUCH more relaxed (cuz I wasn't exhausted!!). People say thoughtless things, and not always in a mean spirited way- just without thinking ...we all do. I'm sure what she really meant was that she loves what you do and will miss having a fun night on Halloween! ((hugs))


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could be worse, you know. They could have said "Oh thank God you're not putting up THAT display this year!"

Sounds like you've brought a lot of joy and entertainment to your neighborhood over the years and, that being the case, of course they're going to be disappointed. As Debbie said, the comments may have been irritating, but the intent was probably not. They're going to miss something they've looked forward to every year, and that's a great compliment to your skills as a haunter.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hooey on your neighbor. You're not doing for them anyway, right?

I hope it's not the beginning of the end for you! This stuff is too much fun. Besides, somebody has to keep Trick or Treating alive for all the new generations of little ToT's, yes? Also, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who burns vacation for Halloween.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I must agree, it isn't for them. This year just set up something modest and put a couple of chairs out facing your neighbors house and when she asks what your doing, tell her waiting for you to put in her share of the halloween Spirit. 
Remember no matter what we display, it keeps the Spirit alive in that next generation of "haunters" out there. It is all for the kids. (well maybe for us, too.)Last year I got a,"you have one of the best displays in the neighborhood" That and a few TOT's having their pics taken with my props, made it all worth it.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Consider the fact that all my neighbors kinda grimace when they walk by and don't say much at all (except when bringing their tots to get treats), I would certainly consider it a compliment.
I don't know about you but I do it for the kids. To see their reactions and to create a little spark within their imagination.
(I also do out as an outlet for my demented imagination I should add.)
Keep it up if you enjoy it. It doesn't matter what they say...its for you and the kids.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

dynoflyer said:


> I'm a little ticked about that comment (because it's true) but also because they've all had a free show for more than a dozen years. This may be the beginning of the end for me, my kids are grown and out of the house. This is a lot of work to do each year, I even burn vacation days to make it happen.
> 
> I'm just venting and will get over it, I hope, thanks for listening. I feel better already.


:jol: Dynoflyer, what you have to remember is that you are one of the best. You are one of the few that brings Halloween to the masses. You are the one that makes Halloween special. Your neighbor probably didn't realize how rude she was being, but when you do something for a long time...some people come to expect it. And if you are waiting for someone to step up and take your place....well, I really doubt it's going to happen, not many people have your creativity. Home haunters are a rare breed because what we do, we do selflessly, without adoration, and most times without the 'thanks' that we deserve. But then I am positive that if all the kids that have visited your yard over the years would come back as adults and tell you how special you made their Halloweens when they were small, and how much they looked forward to your display each year, they would probably fill a stadium! That is just how I feel, and I hope you decide to keep haunting. Halloween needs all the Dynoflyers it can get!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's hard to add anything here...???
If you didn't enjoy it, that would be different.

I miss the building and running folks through it...I sure don't miss dismantling, I would still be putting things away after Thanksgiving...HATE that.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's your fault because you spoiled them with a great haunt.  What were your thinking making these great props for yourself and not thinking no one would be looking at them with appreciation/facination and awe. :jol: hehehehe

Just kiddin'. It's great when the neighbors get sucked in and it can be a pain in the butt when they expect you to keep this up when you want to change it or take a break and do something else. We all go through the guilts about this. You do what you want to celebrate Halloween.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I am positive that if all the kids that have visited your yard over the years would come back as adults and tell you how special you made their Halloweens when they were small


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Dyno, don't sweat it. I too take time off from work and kill myself all day Halloween to get my haunt up and running. It's exhausting and many people don't realize how much effort we put into our haunts. It burns you out year after year. 

A few years back I decided to set up my haunt at a friends house in the next town over and I couldn't have been more pleased to do it somewhere else. There is always next year and heck, you don't have to go full tilt. 

Don't worry about the neighbors and enjoy not killing yourself setting up your own yard this year. Your son will enjoy making him look good with all of your props. Have fun!

By the way, I just had dinner in Salem last night!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ditto on all above. It's threads like this one that remind me what a great site this is.


----------



## halinar (Sep 11, 2008)

When I first started haunting I had a bum year and swore I wasn't putting anything out... when driving home from work on Halloween day I got bit by the bug and thus was born the grave yard in 30 minutes or less or it's free. 

It wasn't much but I did get all the tombstones out and a couple pumpkins. I'm so glad I did that when it was all said and done.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

maybe your neighbor wasn't saying what she meant.I will rephase it for her.
Your house is the bomb I enjoy it so much so I would miss it if you didn't put it up.Much better lol.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

dyno, here's a big hug and a star for you. It's alot of hard work but you have made it a special day for hundreds, I bet thousands of kids. Even if they didn't come tot, but just rode by in a car and saw your magic. And it's not just the kids. I was at a gagage sale yesterday and I started talking to some people. When I told them where I live, I of course got "the Halloween house". A lady in her 60's told me she came to my house last year, with no kids, just to have her picture taken with my props. People love what you do, but if you're getting burned out, take a break. When you come back to it, you'll be fresh, like the kid you really are down inside.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(singing) "Caaaaan you feeeeelllll the loooovvveee to-NIIGGGGgggghhhhhhhtttt......"


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Chin up Dynoflyer! Home haunting is a ton of work and mostly thankless so don't you feel bad for a second about taking it easy on yourself! 
We're taking a bit of break too this year and you know what - I'm finally getting to do all the Halloween things that I've wanted to do fro years but never had the time!
Anyway you choose to celebrate Halloween is going to be alright with us brother!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've decided to just lay back this year. After helping my son set up the props at his place this weekend, that is. I feel so relieved.

I went to the Pats/Cowboys game last week when I would normally have been setting up on a Sunday, and to the Pats/Steelers on the 30th. Working for Gillette and getting tickets to the Gillette Suite is a real Treat!

This year I'm going to visit other haunts in town, which I have NEVER been able to do before, and I'm going into Salem on Halloween weekend to check it out - - haven't done that in a dozen years! Best of all, the day after Halloween I'll sleep in, it's still on my vacation schedule. 
This'll give me inspiration for next year's displays - actually thinking about selling everything and starting over with a "Dia De Los Muertos" theme. Maybe Haunted Homestead is due for a makeover and that's why I haven't been able to get up for it this year.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey! I'm doing a Dia de los Muertos theme next year too! Once this year is over, I'll look you up to see what props you're up to. Enjoy wandering around town and enjoying your Hallowe'en this year!!!


----------

